# Ride Haze



## jgsqueak (Mar 9, 2010)

Ride dropped the Haze from the line in like 2009. If you got a 4 year old boot for $40 off, you didn't get that good of a deal. That speedlace system (that Ride doesn't use anymore) is pretty bad. If you flex the boot hard it pops off and you get loose boots. Ride didn't even use Intuition back then...


----------



## moobox (Feb 14, 2011)

I got them for like $120.

Still... ballsack. Here's hoping they hold up for me.

Thanks.


----------



## jgsqueak (Mar 9, 2010)

I am not trying to tell you that you bought crap. If they fit great then you are good. I am just saying that the Speedlace thing could be a problem and that you paid a little too much for 4 year old (or more) boots. Anything that sits around that long should be cheaper...


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

the haze is one of those entry-to-mid models that keeps on being made despite not being acknowledged by the parent company, K2/Ride has more than a few of those

haze was always a decent quicklace boot with a real intuition liner and tallboy ankle harness, looks like its now with regular laces


----------

